
San Francisco delays Mission housing over potentially historic laundromat - temp1928384
https://sf.curbed.com/2018/2/14/17012606/laundromat-2918-mission-delay-historic-ronen
======
slater
That's from 2018.

New developments: [https://sf.curbed.com/2019/2/7/18214228/monster-on-
mission-p...](https://sf.curbed.com/2019/2/7/18214228/monster-on-mission-
planning-commission-laundromat-historic-sf)

